# getting papers



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That is bullpuckey. All she needs is to take the sire's CKC papers and send them to AKC for registration. The owner of the sire would have to do this. It is not all that expensive either.

AKC and CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) have reciprocal agreements recognizing each other's papers. In Canada it is illegal to sell a dog as purebred unless you can supply registration papers.

I would be asking to see a copy of both dog's papers and then if you wish, you can email the CKC through their website and verify that it is indeed possible to register the sire in AKC.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Something else is going on there. Sounds like she doesn;t want to spend the money or either the dam or sire really doesn;t have papers on them.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you already have your puppy? Did you pay for a registered puppy? That is not true at all the sire should be registered with the AKC as well. As you can register foreign born dogs.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

When I got my first Golden from Vermont, he was sired by a CKC dog, but that dog was registered AKC as well. 

Yes, it sounds very suspicious. That's why I suggested asking for a copy of both dogs' papers.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

if you already have the pup & i'm sure love it too much to return, you could always ILP it with the AKC, he/she would have to be neutered/spayed but you could still show performance events...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

elliejon11 said:


> The breeder I'm getting my puppy from has chosen not to register our puppies. Her explanation is that the dam is AKC registered, but the sire is canadian and isn't recognized by AKC because he's registered there. Does that mean our new baby can't get papers?


 
First, how old is the litter and how long have you been waiting for your puppy? I ask because if the breeder is _just now choosing _not to register the litter, and you are just now being told, that is a really poor way to do business. It is very easy to register a foreign dog with the AKC as long as that dog is registered without restrictions with a registry whose stud book is recognized by the AKC. The Canadian Kennel Club is. And frankly, Canadian dogs are the EASIEST to register. (The AKC has a list of all foreign registries that are recognized).
This smells very bad to me. I have little tolerance for "breeders" who cast a well baited line out, hook a puppy buyer, reel them in with promises, and once landed, change all the rules. 
And it is happening more and more frequently. I am currently helping several really nice people who purchased puppies in good faith, and are not getting what they were promised. The breeders think that these people are so naive as to not be able to find the truth. Part of the problem, I believe, goes back to what has fostered my love/hate relationship with the internet. People have figured out that making a pretty website and "talking the talk", which they are readily able to find on sites like the GRCA's, and the AKC's and the OFA's, but they do not "walk the walk". It's really very frustrating...


Here is an interesting site:

http://www.thewrongpuppy.org/pedigree.htm


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sometimes, at least in Maine, breeders who are breeding more litters a year than they think looks good, will try to avoid registering a litter that is all pet puppies. They register litters with show puppies, but don't want too many official litterts to make them look like a borderline puppy mill.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If there are no papers, than she should also be charging you non-pedigree prices. She is up to something... listen to the experienced breeders on this board.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

this is indeed BS. If you haven't received your pup, I would RUN! and not walk away...lose your deposit and find a "reputable" breeder...I agree with PG 100% on this one.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is deplorable and this breeder sounds like a puppy mill. It is so very sad for the dogs as well as the duped buyers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What ended up happening with this breeder?


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> What ended up happening with this breeder?


nothing ended up happening with the breeder far as I know...why are there steps we can take to make sure she isn't just running a puppy mill??? We ended up keeping the dog which I fell in love with the first time I layed eyes on him, he has my heart and soul as well as the rest of the family,so if he is only pet quality I will live with that.


----------

